
I've worn Alexa-enabled glasses for two weeks. They're driving me bananas - rmason
https://www.greenwichtime.com/lifestyle/article/I-ve-worn-Alexa-enabled-glasses-for-two-weeks-15457078.php%22
======
cs702
It would be difficult to concoct a more diabolic mechanism for driving people
insane than a disembodied voice that is constantly whispering in your ears.

The whole experiment reads like the beginning of a Black Mirror episode!

~~~
bsder
Read "Harrison Bergeron" by Kurt Vonnegut.

[http://tnellen.com/cybereng/harrison.html](http://tnellen.com/cybereng/harrison.html)

------
tuatoru
> "WashPost," chirped my glasses over my morning coffee to let me know about a
> news alert. "Outlook," Alexa said minutes later, interrupting a real
> conversation with an offer to read my latest email.

I think this is the problem that Apple is trying to fix with moving its
software development platform (Mac) to (A beefed-up version of) the same
hardware as the target platform (iPhone/iWatch).

Awareness of social context is going to be the next killer app.

~~~
core-questions
> Awareness of social context is going to be the next killer app.

Hahaha, ironic that this is something most developers capable of these kinds
of programming can't handle IRL

~~~
foxyv
I don't know if it's just because of our large corporate company culture, but
no one in our developer teams is really socially inept like the usual trope.

------
snorrah
Take them off.

